# Itunes Freezes My Computer



## tmarshall89 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have recently had a huge amount of problems and it all started about 2 months ago. My computer started freezing and blue screening when idle, when doing something, whenever. So i decided i was just going to reinstall OS (winXP SP3) and reformat the harddrive. Anyways so i did all that and had my computer working perfectly for about 2 weeks when itunes started not responding randomly. Now everytime i start it, it freezes my computer within 20 seconds. So in order to fix this i went to the online itunes troubleshooting page and followed all their steps and fixes such as removing the itunes library.itl file, removing the .xml file, removing all the preference files and plugins. I also opened a new account on my computer which i also installed itunes. However, on this account itunes does not freeze. This led me to believe that it was the library files that was corrupting it, which makes sense because when i go into the My Music folder that has all my music, my computer will freeze also. However, this also doesnt make sense because itunes freezes without anything in its library. So i have repeatedly tried installing many different version of itunes all of which will freeze my computer around the same amount of time. So right now my computer will freeze when i enter the My Music folder, when i open Itunes, and when i leave it idle for about 30 minutes. I have run spybot and AVG many many times focusing on itunes and music files and still nothing, so i am sure it is not a virus but another type of problem. This is where my expertise ends, i am completely out of ideas and really need help! Anybody got ideas?!?


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

What are your specs?


----------



## tmarshall89 (Apr 16, 2009)

ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Microsoft Windows XP Media Center SP3
Intel Core 2 Extreme CPU Q6800
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
Creative SB X-Fi Sound Card


----------



## tmarshall89 (Apr 16, 2009)

any recommendations?


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

What about the processor speed and hard drive size?

You can find the processor speed by going Start > Run > and then type in sysdm.cpl

It should tell you there.


----------

